# Toro 1998 Powershift 824 Traction Issue.



## TedinCT (Feb 4, 2021)

New to the Forum. Posted this question in the General area before I realized there is a specific Toro Forum.
I purchased this snowblower new back in '98 and other than belt replacements it's been trouble free. Last year in all speeds forward and reverse the wheels hesitated and bucked when under stress- going uphill while blowing snow or blowing deep snow. The traction works fine when not stressed. Replaced the traction belt at the end of the season but initially did not adjust the cable since it seemed to move OK. Now we've had snow and the problem is still there. Adjusted the cable so it engages 1/2 down but that did not solve the problem. I do have a new belt which I can install but I was wondering if anyone knows if something else could be wrong. The replacement belt was Toro brand and should be like new. I haven't used the Powershift option for years since it's difficult to handle in that mode. Not sure if it's worth it to have the dealer repair it if it's transmission oriented.
Thanks in advance for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

It may just need a general cleaning and re-greasing of the transmission. A dealer might charge quite a bit for such a service, since the transmission would need to come out.

You can DIY - several of us have on the forum, myself included. I would recommend the type '00' grease, which is pretty much a slurry rather than a paste.

Here is my thread on the matter . . . 
Toro PowerShift Transmission Maintenance


----------



## TedinCT (Feb 4, 2021)

tpenfield said:


> It may just need a general cleaning and re-greasing of the transmission. A dealer might charge quite a bit for such a service, since the transmission would need to come out.
> 
> You can DIY - several of us have on the forum, myself included. I would recommend the type '00' grease, which is pretty much a slurry rather than a paste.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll check out your post. Not sure I'm up to the task but I'll decide after reading. It's certainly not worth an expensive dealer repair but it's been reliable otherwise so I would buy Toro again. I did correct the age of the machine. Purchased in 1998, not 1988 - it's 22 years old. Thanks again!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

all powershifts were hard to move around in power mode, they were made to stay on the ground and cut though in straight lines in that position more than turn. and cut though they do, 
1998 models didn't have the differential standard which in both modes made them way easier to move around . i had a 1998 824 ps installing it made my life easier Parts – Differential Kit, Power Shift Snowthrower | Toro
down side of the diff is it's a open unit like on a car.


----------

